
Show HN: Slides as map tiles, featuring an intro to Distributism (2012) - jawns
http://youmightbe.pressbin.com
======
jawns
I had built this page in 2012 while experimenting with novel ways to present
slides online.

On the plus side, the novelty of the mechanism by which you advance through
the slides is likely to keep people's attention, at least for small
presentations.

On the down side, for longer presentations it becomes tedious, and there's no
real significance to how the slides are mapped, so the user has no intuition
about how to get back to a previous section. (It's almost like you're stuck in
Ikea and have no choice but to keep following the arrows to retrace your
steps.) Plus, because the slides are represented as map tiles, there's no easy
way to select/copy/paste the content.

Still, it was a fun exercise -- and a cool way to share a little bit about
Distributism, a "third way" economic philosophy.

